# Sansa e250r (rhapsody) w/ iTunes?



## tammyjet34

A friend just got an e250r, a Rhapsody player from someone. I'm trying to figure out how to put new music on it, preferably without buying or using Rhapsody. It comes with Plays For Sure. Can I do anything with that? I have iTunes and the Windows music player, which i never actually use. Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## willdeau

With this player you do not need to use rhaposdy. Load the software that came with the player, open iTunes or Windows Music Player, plug the player in to a USB port and a folder will appear. 

Now just drag and drop the songs or albums you want in to the "Music" folder for the e250.


----------



## dm01

You can use Windows Explorer (or whatever you have) to delete the Rhaposdy folder. This will not harm any other components, and will give you a lot more free space.

You can use the Sync feature in Windows Media Player 10 or higher to upload music to the player. I'm not sure about iTunes. You don't need to load the proprietary software unless you want to upload pictures or games, but it won't harm your computer.


----------



## willdeau

dm01... 
what are the .rax files for?


----------



## dm01

.rax are Rhapsody media files; those would be the "demo media files" that .mp3 manufacturers put on their devices to prove that their technology works, or something like that. They can safely be removed, I have none on my (non-Rhapsody) e250.


----------



## willdeau

Thanks for info. They sure put an awful lot of crap on these things. I guess you can't buy any technology without a boat load of junk attached to it.


----------



## tammyjet34

Hey all- thanks for the help. My brother (comp. geek) came home from college and made it work. Thank you.


----------



## dphillip

Okay campers; word is that this "thing" Sansa Rhapsody e260R supposed to magically appear in my iTunes. Not just no, but, Hell no! My computer sees it just fine, but I think iTunes is in need of some motivation. I got Audable.com to play nicely with iTunes, but had to force feed it a plugin. So, I need somebody to toss me a bone before my wife throws me under the bus. You see, this is one of the presents she got for Christmas and I got a reputation to uphold.

Here's what we got: Vista Ultimate; Dell D820; iTunes 7.6; e260R, wife likely to go on a tri-state killing spree if I don't hit this "thing" with some serious mojo.

Thanks, in advance.

dphillip ([email protected])


----------



## dm01

Sorry, the Sandisk line is not compatible with iTunes. You can try stripping the DRM off of the tracks by burning them to a CD, then ripping them back to the computer. This is time-consuming and rather wasteful IMO.

Short answer: Sandisk lied to their consumers.


----------



## jgiordano

dphillip said:


> Okay campers; word is that this "thing" Sansa Rhapsody e260R supposed to magically appear in my iTunes. Not just no, but, Hell no! My computer sees it just fine, but I think iTunes is in need of some motivation. I got Audable.com to play nicely with iTunes, but had to force feed it a plugin. So, I need somebody to toss me a bone before my wife throws me under the bus. You see, this is one of the presents she got for Christmas and I got a reputation to uphold.
> 
> Here's what we got: Vista Ultimate; Dell D820; iTunes 7.6; e260R, wife likely to go on a tri-state killing spree if I don't hit this "thing" with some serious mojo.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.
> 
> dphillip ([email protected])


Where did you download Itunes 7.6?


----------



## mdsmith

I had the same problem. I converted all my acc(itune) files to mp3 and used WMP to manage music on the E250R. This is the link I used and it worked great. 

http://blogs.msdn.com/joemorel/arch...y-to-windows-media-player-the-final-word.aspx


----------



## abmkumar

I purchased a Sansa e250r (REFURB). I did not received the software for uploading video and pictures. Is there any website where I get download the software?


----------

